# Suntactics sCharger-5 Portable Solar Charger Review



## Suntactics (Oct 29, 2012)

We just got some reviews of our portable solar charger, just incase you don't know what an sCharger-5 portable solar charger is, it's a small, extremely thin folding solar charger that can charge USB devices like GPS Nav, Flashlights, Steripen, Cell Phones, Tablets, MP3 players, e-readers, basically anything that needs a Standard "A" USB plug to charge.

Suntactics sCharger-5 USB Solar Charger Review:
http://prepforshtf.com/suntactics-scharger-5-usb-solar-charger-review/#.Uh6PKWTXQ7j

You can check out or product here:
http://www.suntactics.com


----------

